# Hi but can't post



## sunbucket (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi everyone

Looking forward to contributing but I can't seem to post or reply. Can someone help?


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello sunbucket Welcome to TAM. A moderator should be able to help you soon.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@sunbucket

See if you can post in other forums now. You should be able to.


----------

